# Website flash player plug in thingy



## rascal (Dec 31, 2012)

Like most I have a small website where I get to try and show off my goats. Well.... I had a full working Adobe reader that was good for just about everything. Like a super smart person I am, I thought "why not update?". As you know, one must remove the old version in order to install the new. All was going well till this point.  New version (the one "they" say will work) won't. Now I have nothing..      Can anyone tell me how to get my flash player back???? I miss it!


----------



## rascal (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody have ANY ideas????


----------



## kstaven (Jan 1, 2013)

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer This should get you what you want.


----------

